# WTB for repair Eclipse CD 8053 and CD5442



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a couple eclipse units that are low hours and are worth fixing I have a 8051 I have worked on and they are easy to work with. The 8053 I bought and it was super clean and never worked right and had a cap in it that was going out and I replaced it with something close and got it working but still has a little noise in it when idle. The 5442 got damaged when I hooked up my zapco 1000.4 with some rca to din adaptersI bought from someone on ebay and they were pinned wrong on the left channel and fried some divers in it. So I took the board out of my non working 8052 and put it in the 5442 and it works great but I would like to get that system back down to 5 volt output. Let me know if you have anything eclipse wise that dosent work mid to high level HU wise.


----------

